# Skype 2.0 for Linux

## Zwierzak

Wyszła w końcu wersja 2.0 Skype z obsługą kamerek wideo, ciekawe jak się sprawuje ich obsługa. Mam nadzieje, że za chwile pojawi się ebuild

----------

## Pryka

cholera ile to lat ? Sie na to czekało.....

EDIT:

Skąd masz takie info ja widzę tylko 2.0 ale dla macka

----------

## Zwierzak

Mnie ciekawi to, że na mac'a potrafili napisać obsługę wideo, a na linuksa tyle się męczyli. Przecież to się aż tak bardzo nie różni. Jest ebuild w portage właśnie instaluję.

----------

## Pryka

ja nic nie mam przed chwilą robiłem --sync

----------

## Zwierzak

Przepraszam, mój błąd, myślałem że to nowa wersja, a oni w końcu dodali do portage jedną z wersji 1.4

----------

## Pryka

aaa, ta już dawno jest tylko zmaskowana była

----------

## mistix

Już przecież jest wersja 2.0.0.13 w portage.

----------

## Pryka

wiem dzis rano zobaczylem

----------

## w.tabin

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Wyszła w końcu wersja 2.0 Skype z obsługą kamerek wideo, ciekawe jak się sprawuje ich obsługa. Mam nadzieje, że za chwile pojawi się ebuild

 

W archlinux sprawuje się dobrze, nie mogę tylko uruchomić kamerki.

Mam Creative Live Cam Vista IM

Przez kernel jest wykrywana:

```
dmesg | grep Cam

usb 5-2: Product: Creative Live! Cam Vista IM

```

----------

## Zwierzak

http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Testing_IM_Live_Support

Jedyny działający sterownik.

----------

## w.tabin

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Testing_IM_Live_Support
> 
> Jedyny działający sterownik.

 

Dzięki! nareszcie udało się uruchomić.

Obraz z 

```
camorama
```

zdjęcie wygląda tak.

Czyli bez kolorów i potrójne. Ale lepsze to niż nic.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Zwierzak

Czytaj napis na wiki:  *Quote:*   

> Don't be surprised if Camorama does not work properly. Camorama is known not to work with any ov511/ov51x driver. This is due to a bug in image format that I plan to solve later on.. 

 

Dla przykładu moja stk11xx z camorama ma problemy, a inne (choćby mplayer, czy pewnie nawet skype) nie. Więc zrezygnuj z tego programu. U znajomych mplayerem wszystko działa bez problemów. Skorzystaj z programów wymienionych na wiki i dodaj swój rezultat testów.

----------

## w.tabin

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Czytaj napis na wiki:  *Quote:*   Don't be surprised if Camorama does not work properly. Camorama is known not to work with any ov511/ov51x driver. This is due to a bug in image format that I plan to solve later on..  
> 
> Dla przykładu moja stk11xx z camorama ma problemy, a inne (choćby mplayer, czy pewnie nawet skype) nie. Więc zrezygnuj z tego programu. U znajomych mplayerem wszystko działa bez problemów. Skorzystaj z programów wymienionych na wiki i dodaj swój rezultat testów.

 

Oto rezultat

W porównaniu z Camorama bardzo dobrze. 

Nagranie z takimi parametrami

```
mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:forceaudio:adevice=/dev/dsp -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64:mode=3 -o wacek.avi
```

Nie robiłem jeszcze testów ze skype.

Jeszcze raz dzięki.

----------

## Zwierzak

Pierścieniem przy obiektywie ustaw sobie ostrość kamerki. Kamera jest na tyle inteligentna, że sama dobiera ustawienia kolorów.

----------

## w.tabin

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Pierścieniem przy obiektywie ustaw sobie ostrość kamerki. Kamera jest na tyle inteligentna, że sama dobiera ustawienia kolorów.

 

teraz całkiem dobrze

Robiłem też test w skype. Widzę osobę, z którą rozmawiam, natomiast ona widzi tylko czarny kwadrat. Gdy wtedy chcę uruchomić mplayera to dostaję komunikat, że /dev/video0 jest zajęta. 

obrazek wygląda tak

Dlaczego tutaj jest 

```
ov519
```

 a nie 

```
ov51x-jpeg
```

-----edit------

udało się

Pozdrawiam

----------

